# Slug Gun Recoil Reduction



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a Remington 870 with a 24" rifled barrel and simmons scope(12gauge). I use this gun solely for deer hunting. I have a leather tie down cheekpiece and Pachmyer rifle recoil pad on it. Gun's been cut down to my length of pull. Currently shooting a "low recoil" slug-Lightfield Hybred Lites 2 3/4". Still getting pounded. Any suggestions on how I can further reduce recoil. I was thinking of perhaps a mercury recoil reducer to put in the magazine tube...Any suggestions?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Put some padding by your shoulder. I'm nto really kidding, if its target practise thats killing you, put a Pot or Pan holder at your shoulder it helps. I did this when Bubba wanted (made) me shoot his BPD 10 ga. The recoil when hunting probally wont bother you at all, since your too pumped up from the (hopefull) kill.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

You know, Mellon, I was going to blow off your response as a joke. Then it dawned on me. You're absolutely right! Put extra padding on the shoulder area during practice-DUH!!! Here I am thinkin' of recoil reducers, ported barrels...And the best option is the least expensive: THANK YOU!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I know it sounds stupid, but it works, I sware. Just fold up a pot holder or one of those mitten things you pull pot & pans out of the stove with. You'll be amazed. They also make shooting vest w/ extra padding but why spend all that extra $. I have shot those same slugs in the past, great slugs I wouldnt shoot anything else, but they dont have that much less recoil!!!! My shoulder hurts after a few rounds.


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

I just bought an 870 that comes with a thumbhole stock and R3 recoil pad. I shoot 3.5" high velocity shells out of it and don't even have a mark on my shoulder. If you go with that set-up you should be happy with your results. In addition, the thumbhole stock is unbelieveably steady (i can keep a bead on a doorknob from 40yds.). But if you are only worried about target practice then the ol' pot holder would be a cheaper option lol. Just my 2 cents.....

Norm


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

after 1st shooting my 7mm rem mag i decided that i really needed a recoil pad for it,especially while sighting it in!
a buddy told me about the recoil pads that sims vibration labs make so i put one on and the difference was amazing.they really reduce ALOT of the recoil.since then i've put them on both my 870 & 1100 slug guns.
not sure of the exact web address but if you do a search for sims vibration labs you should find it so you can check them out.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Not sure how in love you are with your current set-up but......here is my .02 worth. Have you thought about using a semi-auto? There are so many options out there to reduce the recoil with them. Besides the gas-operation reducuing the recoil there is mercury-reducers, sure-cycle systems ect . I just had some major shoulder surgery last week and am changing all of my waterfowl guns. I have been using 3 1/2 mag pumps, but now have a 3 1/2 mag Franchi 912 that will allow me to shoot the largest goose loads out there but "feel" like a 2 3/4. Just an option you may want to try. Good luck oh btw how the heck ya gonna have any tags left after using that new cross bow? lol


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Actually, Chessie, I do have a semiauto. But I'm a little strapped for cash right now to justify buying a slug barrel, or much else for that matter  Buying Tenpoint crossbows has the tendency to clean out the bank account 
BUT IT'S SUCH A COOL "TOY"!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I feel ya !! lol What is your semi? It is not tough to run across slug barrels that are on the cheap. Let me know what you would need and I'll keep an eye out on the hunting sites I'm on.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

BigChessie said:


> I feel ya !! lol What is your semi? It is not tough to run across slug barrels that are on the cheap. Let me know what you would need and I'll keep an eye out on the hunting sites I'm on.


It's an 11-87. I'm just hoping there won't be a NEED for a slug gun this year, if you get my drift.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I doubt if you will need to worry about it unless your doing some urban tags lol But if ya want i can do some checking just in case.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Big Chessie ison to it. You need a different setup if the recoil bothers you that much. Also, try a 20guage if you can borrow one. The 11-87 autoloader should absorb some of the "felt" recoil. It is weighty and the gas piston absorbs a bit. You should be able to find a rifle barrel relatively easy. I'm not sure on price though. It can't be any more expensive than my Benelli, which was 149. 

Good luck.


----------

